# GF Cronus proprietary front wheel :-(



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess it's good they tried to develop an extra stiff front end/wheel, but seems to be hindering my attempt to sell the Bontrager wheels that came with the Cronus, since it limits who can use the front wheel. Something about a 25mm flange...

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/cronus

Had them on eBay for 5 days, not one bid, was even including the tires !


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm having a hard time visualizing why the wheels are proprietary

EDIT...I just googled it...It appears the flanges are wider and won't fit inside a standard fork....that sucks...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

They're great wheels (especially the front), why not use them?


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

I switched to Shimano RS80's with Conti 4000's to save 18oz in wheel wait, so unlike my MTB don't really need a 2nd set of wheels around.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

They're going to be more likely to be compatible with a lot more cyclocross bikes by my estimation... maybe market it that way? I don't see why you wouldn't want a set of spare wheels, even if those aren't your primary... and you'll never get anywhere near what they're worth on ebay because they are proprietary and a house brand.


----------

